# First Soil Test



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I've been reading a bunch of threads and completed a soil test on March 1. Here are my result. I'm thinking several small applications of 18-46-0 DAP through the year.

Any recommendations for this year?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

You selected a good soil test suite from Midway, especially for a soil above pH7. At pH above 7 P and micro can start to become less available. At 7.3 only slightly/moderately. The Olsen P test provides pretty reliable results for P levels in pH>7 soils. A level of 30 is well above sufficiency levels and you should not have any P issues at that level. Excessive P can interfere with the availability of micro-nutrients including Fe. So, I wouldn't be adding any P until you see a drop on another test. (DAP is a great product for high pH soils where P levels are low and consistently remain low--again 7.3 isn't particularly high and your available P is well above expected required levels - no P is indicated).
All other nutrient are in great shape. You need only apply nitrogen, nothing else until a subsequent soil test indicates otherwise or you see issues with your turf. Using ammonium sulfate or urea for N will help acidify your soil and help keep micros (and P) available.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback. I added a 1/2lb per 1k of Urea earlier this week when we were supposed to get some rain and ended up getting some sleet and snow that night. I'm sure it was useful the next day when it all melted. The PreM I have (Barricade) has some N also, so I'll put that down here today or tomorrow and let that get rained in on Tuesday. Thinking I'll do some more N if needed in May, then spoon feed in the fall again. I should only need to worry about weeds popping up now. :thumbup:


----------

